# >_< Craigslist again (mygliders.com)



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So this is an ad I just stumbled upon...

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/pet/3669445797.html

Not only are they using the wrong wheel, but pine bedding is not safe for any small animal- least of all hedgehogs.

*sigh* I am e-mailing the ad poster right now...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Comfort wheels are fine to use, just noisy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't tell from the bag in the picture, but if it's kiln-dried, pine bedding is fine. "All natural" makes me think it might not be though, so that wouldn't hurt to ask. Kiln-dried takes out the oils that can be harmful. I don't see anything wrong with the wheels though - Comfort Wheels are just fine, and one of the only safe wheels you can find in a pet store. Silent Spinners are the dangerous ones. Wouldn't hurt to mention food though, if you're already planning to message them or are already talking to them.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

it looks a bit small


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Both kiln-dried pine bedding and comfort wheels are hedgie safe. I enlarged the picture and the bedding does say "kiln-dried" on the bag.


----------

